# King Bed Mod



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The king bed mod is a great one for us. I think the final straw on the short queen bed was the night I woke up and DH was right in my face. I asked him what was wrong, not real calm as I thought he had a problem, and he said he was just trying to get out of bed. We have two small dogs that take up a lot of space, who sleep with us when camping.
He had to navigate three bodies, and ten legs just to get out of bed. With the king bed mod we all have room for sleeping, and don't have to navigate bodies and legs.

We started by getting a 20" x 75" piece of 1" plywood. DH put three hinges on the plywood and then attached them to the outside edge of the bed. DH then made legs for the extra piece using 2x4 or something like that, might have been 1x2 , he attached them with hinges, so they can be flipped up when closed, and flipped down when open. I just used industrial strength self stick velcro to hold the legs, and it has lasted for the entire year without a problem.

We then got a 74"x20"x5" piece of foam at a fabric shop, added the memory foam to it, and then covered it. That is the 'bolster'. We can then flip the bolster up when traveling or during the day, and then flip it down to use the king bed.

I go ahead and make the bed with king bed sheets, and then I can just flip it up during the day, and down at night and bed is ready. Takes 1-2 minutes to get the bed ready, and we have a great nights sleep.

king bed mods

We also eventually got rid of the original mattress, and got more of the foam, glued it together, and then I covered that. This is our new mattress. We have meomry foam on both our new mattress and the bolster. Covering it all made it easier for everything to stay together.

It all makes for a lovely nights sleep.

Any questions about the process, just ask. I can also e-mail additional photos if you need them.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Rita.







Looks real comfy & cozy.









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod
















Thor


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! That's sweeeet! That looks absolutly comfortable! I may have to try it as well. We sleep on a king at home and I like having lots of room. Killer idea! Thanks!

Dave


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great job. It's the first mod we did and it makes all the difference.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is certainly a nice idea and good execution of it on your part! I got some push back from DW on the idea though. She didn't like the idea that we'd lose the slide-out as a seating/lounging area during the day. In a 23RSS (or 21RSS) the living area is limited and usually one of the kids occupies the slide-out when reading or watching TV if it's raining or otherwise unpleasant outside. Personally I think it would be worth the lost area to have the benefits of the king bed! She points out that soon it will just be the two of us and we could do it then (she doesn't understand - when there is just two of us we are buying a motorhome!)


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

That is an AWESOME Idea!! I hate the queen bed and that just looks so big and cozy.. mmm. I am adding that to our list of things to do.. We were toying with the idea of selling our outback for a toy hauler that would haul both our motorcycles, but after looking at some ,I like my outback better and we just dont want to go into any more debt right now. So we did put off doing any more mods,, but now, let the mods begin!! You all are so clever on this board..


----------

